
Show HN: 100% CSS Mario Kart - Capira
https://vimeo.com/364369506
======
milsebg
Is there a link to a live demo?

~~~
mandy_suse
I'm not sure if it's the final version but you can get a first impression:
[https://codesandbox.io/embed/zk15o120xl?referrer=https%3A%2F...](https://codesandbox.io/embed/zk15o120xl?referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fcodeburst.io%2Fmario-
kart-css-7572bd2ce608)

